
HP plans to cut upto 30k jobs - mandeepj
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-09-15/hewlett-packard-to-cut-up-to-30-000-more-jobs-in-restructuring?cmpid=yhoo
======
tdicola
Wow weren't they already in the process of cutting around 30k people? Is the
total now up to 60k+?

